# Connecting multiple headphones to a computer



## sandstorm2k3 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi guys,

My GF is a teacher and she has audio stories on the computer that she would like the kids to hear. She only wants 4-5 kids listening at a time. This said, would there be a way that all the kids have headsets and they can all be plugged in to an accessory that would grab all the audio coming out of the sound card.

Thanx


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

You can get something like this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...50747-1065560?n=507846&s=electronics&v=glance
Just keep adding them together till you get the number of ports you need.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.directclassroom.com/adsterjacbox.html
"Available in four, six and eight positions with individual volume controls and eight positions without volume controls."


----------



## ZDarryl (Dec 13, 2005)

That looks like a good solution. I could only find this:

http://www.bswusa.com/proditem.asp?item=JIBS


----------

